# Disabled and Moving to Baja



## moso123 (Sep 8, 2013)

i had an accident at work and been disabled for 7 years am on ssdi and mi 3 kids get a small amount to but im planning to move to Baja the sonest mi case settled( work comp) but im afraid to lose mi kids ssi checks they getting that because im disabled and they only 3;5;6 years old any body knows anything abuot that or some one on the same situacion?


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know that much about this but I think I read earlier that you can live out of the USA and still get SSDI but not SSI. I don't know what your kids get but I assume they are receiving dependent benefits from your SSDI.

If you are serious about moving.... My advice is to spend a couple hundred bucks and consult an SSDI attorney. It is just too important a decision to trust information given up by anonymous posters on a forum.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

moso123 said:


> . . .im afraid to lose mi kids ssi checks they getting that because im disabled and they only 3;5;6 years old any body knows anything abuot that or some one on the same situacion?


SSDI is federal and you can receive it up to the age of 65 no matter where you live, while SSI is state. You move out of the state and you lose SSI. Information is on the Internet.


----------



## moso123 (Sep 8, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> SSDI is federal and you can receive it up to the age of 65 no matter where you live, while SSI is state. You move out of the state and you lose SSI. Information is on the Internet.


tanks juaquin I made a mistake stating that my kids get ssi and no we get ssdi because of my disability but I hope we can keep our benefits moving to Baja ca Ensenada to be exact we can no longer make it here in California and the schools are a mess tanks again senor juaquin


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a stroke survivor, a man who walks with a cane from SOCAL who posts on TA, and is a DE, Teduardo, you may want to check over there, if he doesn't know there are alot of others that can help, no extra charge, higher traffic site too...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> There is a stroke survivor, a man who walks with a cane from SOCAL who posts on TA, and is a DE, Teduardo, you may want to check over there, if he doesn't know there are alot of others that can help, no extra charge, higher traffic site too...


I assume SOCAL is Southern California, but what are TA and DE?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

TA: Trip Advisor. DE: Destination Expert, defined by TA as members who are knowledgeable about a locale and donate their time offering advice to travelers. Sometimes misused and abused for certain DE’s who get kickbacks from businesses they recommend, post about, and sometimes are even responsible for creating websites and advertising for such for stated businesses.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Promoting another website which provides some similar content seems bad form, to me. I thought one of the rules around here said we couldn't do that ... though I always have difficulty finding it! Trip Advisor has a different audience and there is cross-pollination between most of the Mexico-specific web forums, so I see no need to send people elsewhere. If someone has information to add to the questions raised here, they are free to provide it which will result in a deeper pool of resources for the future. Also, posting disparaging remarks claiming some people participating in that other forum's discussions in a leadership role are dishonest ... is, likewise, irrelevant to this particular discussion and probably, too, a violation of one of the terms of participation.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm far from promoting TA,quite the opposite actually. There are a spiteful core group of posters over there, both expats and expat wanna be's that will "bowl over" and "gang up" on any poster that takes a different view or opinion on "their beloved Vallarta". Then when and if it pans out, it defaults to :"WER'E JUST TRYING TO HELP". The one good thing about TA is it gives you a great indication of who to stay away from when visiting down there, (far away as possible hopefully), by their flippant and condescending posts, that they think are so cute and funny......:whip:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Longford said:


> Promoting another website which provides some similar content seems bad form, to me. I thought one of the rules around here said we couldn't do that ... though I always have difficulty finding it!


The following is the admonition from the website's Moderator (not the Mexico Forum Moderators) I was making reference to:



> So just to further clarify on the specific issues that have been mentioned recently:
> 
> - Links to other expat forums (or expat sites that have forums) are not allowed to mention or to be posted here.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

I now have a question on Einsteins' Theory of Relativity......?


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> SSDI is federal and you can receive it up to the age of 65 no matter where you live, while SSI is state. You move out of the state and you lose SSI. Information is on the Internet.


I've talked to people on SS and I found that living in a foreign country when you're disabled and on Social Security can be a very confusing subject to clarify. What I learned is that the best and fastest way to clear up any confusion regarding eligibility is to CALL and talk to the experts at Social Security who work for Uncle Sam - simply use their toll free phone number as some of the info that I've read online in various discussion forums is questionable.


----------

